# Mercury Verados



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Got the phone call from Lee's... the float switch in the FSM (Fuel Systems Module) went out.

Mercury knows of this problem with the Verado and had a recall on specific motor serial numbers...ours didn't fall within those serial numbers. Mercury I believe this year have since upgraded the float switch.

Lee started our engine and at first it appeared to be a CND (could not duplicate). He let it run and within a little while the sputtering and coughing started. Kinda like a 'flameout' on a jet engine. Had the computer hooked up to it and pointed to the float switch.

Lee told us the Merc training schools he's attended the Verado FSM float switch was heavily discussed. He also indicated to us this is the 'first' Verado float switch he's seen go bad. Lucky for us, the our Verado is still under warranty.

Ordered the parts and we will be as .45 stated landlubbers until 'next' weekend...hopefully the parts will be in next Wed and with us get'n the boat back Thur/Fri...

Yep canceled the PV camp'n with lots of fish'n trip. Oh well just glad we weren't a Powell or our first trip to the Gorge...would've sucked to have a broke down boat. Kickers can only do so much but need the main to get from point A to B and all points in-between.

Anyway...

Here's some links for further reading for Merc Verado owners and/or for inquiring folks who just want to learn more.

http://www.veradoclub.com/smf/index.php?topic=559.0

http://www.veradoclub.com/smf/index.php?topic=979.0

http://continuouswave.com/ubb/Forum8/HTML/003911.html

Have a nice weekend...we're most likely headed to look at some land we're interested in somewhere in between Strawberry and Starvation on Saturday.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

fatbass said:


> That's actually really good news. It could have been a LOT worse.
> 
> What year was your motor made?


2006 I believe...just when they started having problems based on the research I've done.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see that the problem will be an easy and free fix.
Lee is a good guy and a great boat mechanic.
I would recommend him to anyone.


----------

